# The server timed out while waiting for the browser's request.



## duncantuna (Jan 18, 2017)

Hello- I am trying to help some folks in my company who have Macs -- and I'm not a Mac guy.

The problem is odd:
* When going to certain sites (Target.com, Kohls.com, Macys.com and a variety of retail type sites) .. the browser WILL bring up the front page, and perhaps another page, but somewhere between 1-4 clicks on various products, the browser will hang and give this message:
_
The server timed out while waiting for the browser's request. 
Reference #2.6393717.1484754275.0 (Ref Nums always change.)_

* Using the same Macs and same browser, going to other websites work completely fine .. CNN.com, yahoo.com, et cetera. The problem seems oddly localized to retail sites.

* PCs do not have this issue. Nor do phones, attached to the same network (via Wifi).

* We've tried Safari and Chrome on the Mac .. same results. -- Yet using Windows machines, no problem. 

I have no idea where to look to help this department out. It would appear not to be our network, nor the websites themselves. We've replicated this issue on 4 different Macs.

Except for this issue, there are no others as these Macs are properly connected to our network and have access to network drives, etc. It's just these retail sites that have this (eventual) issue.

Any ideas?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

hmmm. Are they all updated to the latest versions of Mac OS?

It is highly unusual that 4 different machines would have the same exact issue. The common denominatior seems to be the Network, or the Websites.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

How do you connect? Wired or Wirelessly? 
Try clearing the internet cache on each computer. For Safari: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4448839?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What browser(s) did you use on the Windows PCs? Sites like those are notorious for not working on Macs due to how the sites are built (Geared for IE.), and what protocols they are using (Flash, Silverlight, and so on.). Plus they are very heavily cookie dependent, and the MacOS isn't as loose as Windows when it comes to cookies and cache. I have found them to be just as bad on iOS.


----------

